# Looking for weight loss support buddies!



## QueenTUT

Hello! 
I am in a bad pattern of emotional eating. I have two lo ((4&2) and am finding myself not being myself. I know it's linked to eating poorly. I lost a lot of weight two years ago and gained it all back and more this year. I am kind of at the point where i see a pic of myself from when I was healthier, but am discouraged about the time it'll take. (I know totally a bad mindset but just trying to be honest) 
I have hashimottos and have recently found to be super anemic. So I just started taking iron pills and am slowly getting energy back. 
I have a pretty disorganized life. Little sleep with dh schedule and kids being up at night. I'm falling into the victim feeling lately. "I have all these factors against me, I'll wait till life gets better" 
Just looking for some people who may feel similar, or just want to share daily success stories, struggles, funny moments thru this journey. 
Thank you!


----------



## topsy

Hey hun-I am an BIG emotional eater-I am doing SW-Offical started again today. Its so hard. I have a 5 year old son. Planning is the key-I find anyway. Also batch cooking helps me. xxxx


----------



## QueenTUT

topsy said:


> Hey hun-I am an BIG emotional eater-I am doing SW-Offical started again today. Its so hard. I have a 5 year old son. Planning is the key-I find anyway. Also batch cooking helps me. xxxx


What are some things you find easy to batch cook? This is a good idea


----------



## kidmom12

Eating a well-balanced diet and eating smaller servings of food every two hours. I was stuck with 35lbs pp weight and mummy magic weight loss tea also helped me shedding my pp weight.


----------

